# Metricide



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey forum,
I have just been given a jug of metricide from a freind of mine who has switched to pressurized co2. 

What's the dosage for this product? I've got a 55 and 46 gallon tanks, both pretty densely planted. I've been dosing Excel every day so far but as i understand it, metricide does the same thing. 

I just dont know how much to put in each day. 

Current Excel dosage:
55 Gallon = 3 Capfulls daily
46 Gallon = 2 Capfulls daily


Any information or links to a Metricide thread would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey There!

Just for future reference for you it's very easy to do a specific search for this(just so you dont have to wait for some loser like me to answer haha). Go to the Search Button on the Navbar, Then Choose Advanced Search, then change the drop box from "search entire post" to "search title only", then type in metricide and it will give you a list of all posts that have metricide in the title 

here are some posts i dug up for you:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...l-vs-metricide-14-a-4215/?highlight=Metricide
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/where-do-i-get-metricide-2503/?highlight=Metricide
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/metricide-3545/?highlight=Metricide
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ing-metricide-excel-1970/?highlight=Metricide
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ing-13/lf-metricide-2583/?highlight=Metricide

Take care!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha i guess i could have looked a little harder through the search options... thanks for the info


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Haha i guess i could have looked a little harder through the search options... thanks for the info


Na dont worry about it, alot of people are not aware of those options. I'm sure other people will learn after reading this post as well  As long as your question is answered i'm happy


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

well i read through those threads, and a couple were very helpful to understand what Metricide is, but i still cant find any info about dosage


----------



## RDonald (Apr 25, 2010)

If you dose at half the amount of Excel you should be good.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Like RDonald said, half the excel dosage as it's twice the strength.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

1.7 times to be precise, mentioned it in a couple places.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Where can you buy metricide?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bowers Medical Supply Co
9-3691 Viking Way
Richmond, BC V6V 2J6
(604) 278-7566


I believe they ship too.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Medical supply? ...Wow. Must be strong stuff.

Anywhere on the island that might have it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The main ingredient in Metricide, same as Excel, is used as a disinfectant by the medical industry. Excel and the like should be handled with care. It probably won't kill you in small doses, but I've had Excel spilled on my hand and it itched for a while.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

and it smells. So if you spill it, dilute the crap out of it, and you should be fine.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

How much is it? I find Excel to be quite expensive here on the island - $19 for 500ml.

So if I can find something cheaper and stronger, I'm all for it. 

...it sucks because I use it on occasion when I have an algae outbreak, and I even have C02. Makes me wonder why I even have C02. lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get a 2L of Excel for $35 at mops.ca. But I think a 4L jug of Metricide at Bowers was $32 or something. If you're using CO2 that jug would last you a life time.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

So it works the same as Excel eh? How much does it go for?

Excel is so expensive here on the island - 500ml=$20

So if I can find something stronger and cheaper, I'm all about it.

It sucks, cause I have a planted tank with C02, but I still need Excel on occasion for algae. Makes me wonder how good of a job that C02 is doing. lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's 2x as strong as Excel, so if you have plants sensitive to Excel, like Vals, it'll kill them all 2x as quick. 

I run CO2 in my tanks and my 2 L jug of Excel lasted me 2 years. I suspect it'll go bad before you use up a 4L jug of Metricide if you use CO2.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds good Gary! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually I did a search here and it looks like Metricide is $20 plus $5 shipping.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Just ordered it from Bowers. Lovely conversation with the operator.

Apparently it's 4.5 L. I asked her how often people use this stuff in aquariums. She laughed and said, "all the time."

There is a smaller bottle that is a sterilizer that comes with it. She told me to just ditch it. Good thing she mentioned that...I would have had no idea what it was.

It should arrive on Friday.

4.5L of Metricide for $25 with shipping. Wow. Anyone on the island want half? lol. Glad I found this out now. Seachem Excel would still be ripping me off.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, there are posts about the "activator". So many BCA members have been ordering from Bowers that they now have a banner here.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny story is one of our members was in there and they were talking to them about using it in aquariums and bowers was really intersted about it. Anyways.. the member pm's me (sorry forget who it was... please speak up if it was you) and tells me they told them about all the BCA members and that i should phone them, so i called them up and we had a little discussion about metricide in aquariums (because the worker had an aquarium too) 

long story short, they wanted to put up a BCA banner for a few months to see how it goes, seems like they got there investment out of it haha, nice people over there too.

Maybe i'll have to workout some type of verbal deal where you say your from BCA and they give a discount instead of bowers paying for a banner..that way money back in your guys pockets... i think we used to do that with a company that sold lights... (taure??? what was that company)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discount would be great. Didn't we have that deal with Solar?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it was solar i believe


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys, maybe i skimmed through the stuff too quick and didn't see the dosages... 

I'll start using it daily from now and keep an eye for differences in the plant growth as well as any effect on the algae


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, here's a thought...

I've never worked with a 4L jug before...

How do I get the liquid out without spilling everywhere? I saw a syringe method...but I don't really know how that works...

Is there another way?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Sharkbait said:


> Oh, here's a thought...
> 
> I've never worked with a 4L jug before...
> 
> ...


Pour into a separate smaller bottle and dilute, and use those plastic droppers to add to tank.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i use a 250 ml bottle and i have a piece of air line tubing inside of it. Use my tank tweezers to lift out the end of the tubing. i went to save on foods and picked up a medicine syringe, its small, so easier to get dosing very accurate. Just stick the syringe into the tubing and draw out the metricide. the lower the level of liquid in the water the more air you take aswell.

Its as harmful as bleach, i just take the extra precaution due to contact causing over sensitizing and home interruptions may make me miss washing my hands right after.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

What size is the tubing? Is it a standard size? My wife works at a dental office and can pick up a syringe.

Do the syringes read in ml? I would assume so.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i have a 3 CC syringe that i use and i just pour from my 4L jug into an empty margarine container, and draw with the syringe out of there


----------

